# Flash causes firefox to close?



## bigtoque (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure what's going on but anytime I load up a page that has some flash in it, firefox instantly closes. (I'm just assuming it's flash since the crashing started after trying to get flash working).

Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## bigtoque (Nov 8, 2010)

I fixed the problem.

I assume the problem was that there was another flash plugin being loaded at the same time. Something called "flashplugin-mozilla 0.4.12"

There was a file called libflashplayer.so in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
There was a file called libnpflash.so in /usr/local/lib/browser_pluginsflashplugin-mozilla
There was a file called libnpflash.so in /home//.mozilla/plugins.

I just renamed all the files (just added a placeholder extension ".old"), restarted firefox and everything works great now.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

bigtoque said:
			
		

> I fixed the problem.
> 
> I assume the problem was that there was another flash plugin being loaded at the same time. Something called "flashplugin-mozilla 0.4.12"
> 
> ...


Handbook browser section.

2. Renaming unknown files is not a good way to keep your system running.  To find all the Flash ports:
`% pkg_info -Ix flash`

linux-f10-flashplugin is the real one.

Then use pkg_delete(1) to delete the extra, problem Flash port../">

Don't do that.  To be more specific:

1. Don't install multiple Flash plugins.  If you found somewhere advising that, please tell them to stop doing it and just follow the Handbook browser section.

2. Renaming unknown files is not a good way to keep your system running.  To find all the Flash ports:
`% pkg_info -Ix flash`

linux-f10-flashplugin is the real one.

Then use pkg_delete(1) to delete the extra, problem Flash port.


----------

